# V : PC mit GTX 1060 6 GB



## Martina (16. November 2019)

zu verkaufen

Midi Tower
Gigabyte Mainboard mit
Intel I7- 4790 Prozessor 3,6 
16 GB Ram
Kingston 256 GB SSD ( Nagelneu ) erst diese Woche eingebaut
GeForce GTX 1060 Phoenix GS 6 GB
BeQuiet 500 W +80 Netzteil ( Nagelneu ) erst diese Woche eingebaut
DVD Brenner
Win 10 ist vorinstaliert

Preis 390 VB + Versand





*Steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf *


----------

